# Found Kayak Paddles in Grand Junction



## MartinColorado (Jul 23, 2009)

I found kayak paddles in Grand Junction area.


----------



## MartinColorado (Jul 23, 2009)

*Sombody is Missing These Paddles*

These paddles were on shore off Colorado River. Somebody is missing them but there is no identifying information on them.


----------

